
The Overview Effect - grdeken
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Overview_effect
======
amai
Maybe we should shoot politicians into space then?

------
sachindhar
Great article. Thanks for sharing!

------
dymk
An experience I hope more will be able to at least partially experience
through VR.

I also hope in my lifetime it'll be within reach of Joe Average to visit
space...

~~~
gregoriol
Consuming a huge lot of resources for this kind of tourism is not going to
save the planet: I hope engineering and capacity will not focus on putting the
average joe into orbit...

~~~
rinchik
That is exactly an engineering problem. "Launching" an average Joe into space
might be exactly what we need.

And about resources: resources required to produce 1GB hard drive 30 years ago
are incomparable to the ones required for 1TB 20 years later.

One can definitely see how regular "touring" of space in the near future can
consume only a tiny fraction of resources required to launch a single
satellite into space today.

~~~
gregoriol
Well, having 1TB drives is useful, having the average joe in space is not

